# Orca vs. Look 995



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Has anyone ridden and compared the Orbea Orca against the Look 595? If so, what are your impressions? How do they compare on long rides?

The Orca is much more beautiful, but how do the rides compare?


Thanks!


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry- I can;t comment on the ride comparison. The 3 Orca's I looked at at my LBS all had gaps between the aluminum dropouts and the carbon fork legs where they were glued together. That was enough for me to not even test ride it. 
The 595 is a work of art and rides amazingly. The frames are in different leagues altogether.


----------

